

Data Retention and Investigatory Powers Bill - choult
http://dataretentionandinvestigatorypowersbill.uk/

======
BESebastian
It would also be worth noting on this site that it will be discussed in the
house of commons tomorrow[1].

[1]
[http://services.parliament.uk/calendar/#!/calendar/Commons/M...](http://services.parliament.uk/calendar/#!/calendar/Commons/MainChamber/2014/7/15/events.html)

